# Is anyone able to manage their account at tivo.com?



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

After getting the email for the latest Tivo Edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.

Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just tried it.

Same error.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I just got in using Opera (Chrome based) and Firefox.


----------



## Shane16 (8 mo ago)

I can't get in with my iPhone (safari), Edge, firefox, chrome, or on my macbook (safari).... downloading opera, but my hopes aren't too high... My tivo Edge died yesterday and I just picked up a new one today, and can't activate it... pretty annoying.


----------



## Shane16 (8 mo ago)

Shane16 said:


> I can't get in with my iPhone (safari), Edge, firefox, chrome, or on my macbook (safari).... downloading opera, but my hopes aren't too high... My tivo Edge died yesterday and I just picked up a new one today, and can't activate it... pretty annoying.


same error on opera.......


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

No problem logging in with Firefox.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

gor88 said:


> lthough my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.


Yes, ran into that last night and am hitting it again. I don't recall if I was using a desktop Win 64 box or my M1 Mac Mini. If the former, I tried either Chrome and/or Firefox for Win 64. If it was my M1 Mac Mini, I probably tried Safari, Firefox and maybe Chrome.

Right now, I'm using a totally different computer and tried both Firefox and Chrome for 64-bit Windows.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Just logged in with Edge on W10 and no issues at all for me, not sure that helps.
I was able to get into my devices in the tivo.com section, and able to get to online.tivo.com to manage recording preferences.


----------



## Shane16 (8 mo ago)

dianebrat said:


> Just logged in with Edge on W10 and no issues at all for me, not sure that helps.
> I was able to get into my devices in the tivo.com section, and able to get to online.tivo.com to manage recording preferences.


still no luck for me.


----------



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who replied so far. 

I tried Chrome, Opera and Firefox before posting this originally. I went ahead, per dianebrat, to try Edge on my work computer. I get the same error no matter what browser I picked. I am guessing that something about the data in my account has exposed a bug in Tivo's Manage My Account site.

Just out of curiosity, did any of you who got in only have All-In devices? Both of my active devices are All-In but I do have an inactive Bolt with a yearly subscription that expired 4/2019 and will not ever be renewed. I plug the Bolt in and have it call home every 3-6 months just to keep it current.


----------



## Shane16 (8 mo ago)

gor88 said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied so far.
> 
> I tried Chrome, Opera and Firefox before posting this originally. I went ahead, per dianebrat, to try Edge on my work computer. I get the same error no matter what browser I picked. I am guessing that something about the data in my account has exposed a bug in Tivo's Manage My Account site.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did any of you who got in only have All-In devices? Both of my active devices are All-In but I do have an inactive Bolt with a yearly subscription that expired 4/2019 and will not ever be renewed. I plug the Bolt in and have it call home every 3-6 months just to keep it current.


If I had to guess, it could be dependent on the region tivo has their web app hosted. I'm trying to connect from the midwest... I'll probably end up calling them later, but I doubt a customer support rep will have any clue how to fix their ssl saml integration.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

gor88 said:


> Just out of curiosity, did any of you who got in only have All-In devices? Both of my active devices are All-In but I do have an inactive Bolt with a yearly subscription that expired 4/2019 and will not ever be renewed. I plug the Bolt in and have it call home every 3-6 months just to keep it current.


Yes, all of my devices are All-In Lifetime, although, there is one old S2 showing on my account that I had transferred a lifetime from. I also just tried it with the browser on my cell and got in fine.


Shane16 said:


> If I had to guess, it could be dependent on the region tivo has their web app hosted. I'm trying to connect from the midwest... I'll probably end up calling them later, but I doubt a customer support rep will have any clue how to fix their ssl saml integration.


I'm thinking that too. I'm on the North East Coast.


----------



## ocdave (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm in southern California, and I'm getting that error when I try to log into tivo.com using Safari or Firefox on a Mac. And the iOS app (v 4.8.1) doesn't connect either.


----------



## Shane16 (8 mo ago)

I called tivo, they're aware of the sign in issue. I was able to have them activate my box over the phone... unfortunately the actual activation is done by another team, and will take 24-48 hours to actually activate.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i can log in ok, hope it's resolved soon for those having trouble.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm able to transfer using an HP Pavilion with Edge.


----------



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

Shane16 said:


> I called tivo, they're aware of the sign in issue. I was able to have them activate my box over the phone... unfortunately the actual activation is done by another team, and will take 24-48 hours to actually activate.


Shane, thanks for confirming that customer support is aware of the issue. Hopefully, the web developers can fix the SAML issue being experienced by myself and others. I am an IT professional and am quite aware of what is involved tracking down such glitches. 

All I want to do is fully update my communication preferences so that I don't continue to get the marketing emails about those "awesome" deals for the Edge for Cable and Edge for Antenna. The messages that popup in the Roamio are more than sufficient. The only time I should really get an email from TiVo is in response to a Channel Lineup issue that I submit to them.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm in just fine using chrome


----------



## Shane16 (8 mo ago)

gor88 said:


> Shane, thanks for confirming that customer support is aware of the issue. Hopefully, the web developers can fix the SAML issue being experienced by myself and others. I am an IT professional and am quite aware of what is involved tracking down such glitches.
> 
> All I want to do is fully update my communication preferences so that I don't continue to get the marketing emails about those "awesome" deals for the Edge for Cable and Edge for Antenna. The messages that popup in the Roamio are more than sufficient. The only time I should really get an email from TiVo is in response to a Channel Lineup issue that I submit to them.


I'm a software engineer, and have dealt some with saml in the past.... but if our production was down this long..... I still can't get in today, that's how many days now that a good portion of your customer base can't sign in to their accounts? Not good.

It must not be a priority. Since some people can get it, the least they could do is shift us over to whatever environment is working.


----------



## tivoInNYC (8 mo ago)

Shane16 said:


> I'm a software engineer, and have dealt some with saml in the past.... but if our production was down this long..... I still can't get in today, that's how many days now that a good portion of your customer base can't sign in to their accounts? Not good.
> 
> It must not be a priority. Since some people can get it, the least they could do is shift us over to whatever environment is working.


Registered for this site just to post that we are experiencing the same "An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details." on the registered account we use. We only tried yesterday (6/2/2022) and today (6/3/2022) with no improvement. We are in NYC and have had TiVo for many years, but we need to update the credit card on-file as ours got compromised and the card company issued a new number. 

This Twitter thread perfectly sums up TiVos faceplant:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532165557809819648


----------



## Shane16 (8 mo ago)

tivoInNYC said:


> Registered for this site just to post that we are experiencing the same "An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details." on the registered account we use. We only tried yesterday (6/2/2022) and today (6/3/2022) with no improvement. We are in NYC and have had TiVo for many years, but we need to update the credit card on-file as ours got compromised and the card company issued a new number.
> 
> This Twitter thread perfectly sums up TiVos faceplant:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532165557809819648


yeah that's my twitter post lol.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

cwerdna said:


> Yes, ran into that last night and am hitting it again. I don't recall if I was using a desktop Win 64 box or my M1 Mac Mini. If the former, I tried either Chrome and/or Firefox for Win 64. If it was my M1 Mac Mini, I probably tried Safari, Firefox and maybe Chrome.
> 
> Right now, I'm using a totally different computer and tried both Firefox and Chrome for 64-bit Windows.


FWIW, it's now working for me.


----------



## Ozarks (Apr 29, 2017)

I recently helped a friend activate his new TiVo. We just called in and did it all over the phone. They were quite helpful.

FWIW, I can login using Firefox & Brave (chromium-based) on my Linux PC just fine.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


I have to get in using *Create New Customer Account *the original way does not work anymore (for me anyways)


----------



## teemacv (Dec 21, 2013)

Just logged in with Chrome. I'm in NC if is a territorial issue. No problems with functionality but looks a bit funky with missing headers but works ok.


----------



## ClaudeMundy (Aug 6, 2019)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I'm in just fine using chrome


Same here ... just fine using Chrome, although I have run across the SAML login issues with other websites. For those having login issues, have you tried calling Tivo customer support?


----------



## MaxH42 (Apr 8, 2009)

gor88 said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied so far.
> 
> I tried Chrome, Opera and Firefox before posting this originally. I went ahead, per dianebrat, to try Edge on my work computer. I get the same error no matter what browser I picked. I am guessing that something about the data in my account has exposed a bug in Tivo's Manage My Account site.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did any of you who got in only have All-In devices? Both of my active devices are All-In but I do have an inactive Bolt with a yearly subscription that expired 4/2019 and will not ever be renewed. I plug the Bolt in and have it call home every 3-6 months just to keep it current.


Yes, I've seen this before on other sites, where my account has a specific issue across browsers, computers, and platforms; unfortunately it sounds like it's very possibly an issue with your account on their servers. (I do this sort of troubleshooting of websites for a living.)


----------



## DustyB13 (Sep 17, 2013)

gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


I logged right in from Firefox


----------



## wjboring (Feb 23, 2005)

gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


You could try it from this URL



http://www.tivo.com/manage


----------



## Albert (Sep 27, 2002)

I just logged in using Chrome. It displayed a blank (white) screen for awhile but then worked.


----------



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

No issues for me with Firefox or Brave browsers.


----------



## davecochran19 (Jan 20, 2005)

gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


Mine signed in fine just now


----------



## JohnnyBB (Aug 24, 2017)

Just logged in ok using Firefox browser at 11:55 am EST 6/4/2022


----------



## JAta2 (May 23, 2009)

Shane16 said:


> yeah that's my twitter post lol.





gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


I was able to login from iOS Safari with no apparent problem. Did you try flushing your browser cache and retrying?


----------



## Shane16 (8 mo ago)

seems they finally resolved the saml issue


----------



## Shane16 (8 mo ago)

ClaudeMundy said:


> Same here ... just fine using Chrome, although I have run across the SAML login issues with other websites. For those having login issues, have you tried calling Tivo customer support?


yes i called them. they were aware of the issue. seems as of today it’s resolved.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

I’d probably get the edge if they would promise to support built in apps instead of pushing a separate device for that. I’ve got two bolts but we’ve slowly migrated away from using TiVo since the streaming app support has been reduced to almost nothing.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Not sure if this is related but I tried all afternoon to use the TiVo app to get into my Bolt to watch my recordings & the error message was check your cable company about your account.

Tried it both on an Android & Apple tablet & phone. Didn't work. 
Requesting a new password also brought no email with a link. 

WTH?!


----------



## bolero680 (Oct 10, 2013)

gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


Got in , no problems.


----------



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

Original poster replying...

I just tried tivo.com/manage and was able to access my account. Apparently, the problem has been fixed. Thanks to everyone for your replies.


----------



## WacoJohn (Sep 11, 2013)

gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


no problem here.


----------



## cmh62 (Sep 21, 2015)

gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


Just logged in successfully on my iPad using Safari. No error messages. No issues.


----------



## Shane16 (8 mo ago)

gor88 said:


> Original poster replying...
> 
> I just tried tivo.com/manage and was able to access my account. Apparently, the problem has been fixed. Thanks to everyone for your replies.


unfortunately, even though I called to activate my new device, they still haven’t activated it. Which was the whole reason a i needed to log in…. 24-48 hours they said…. I’m way past that and I still can’t use the thing.


----------



## Mjsudduth (Jan 2, 2017)

I was able to login on Safari with no problem today 6/6/22. Very quick response


----------



## rleikis (Oct 15, 2007)

Holy crap, I didn't even realize Tivo was still around and just got a notification for this thread out of the blue. Used to be a Tivo diehard but my last activity here was in 2008 just after Hulu started. I even had a gmail account like tivosupportguy. Good thing I got the notification though because this account had a really old compromised password on it.

To the OP, I'm seeing a various links and features on this site that all appear to be broken. Can't click to dismiss community notifications, links in account don't work, etc. Can't imagine there is more than a skeleton crew at Tivo these days.

Best of luck to you all. Try streaming services though. They come with their own evil, but they're cheap and don't require a box by your TV. J/K, all in good fun.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

Well, today is the 6th. After reading this thread, I tried using firefox to log into tivo online. While if logged in, I could not see in manage tab my to do list. Same notice. Same with my iPhone app.
Then I remembered I had this issue before so I checked if Edge was connected to wi-fi. Well, it was not even though I started to leave my wi-fi and internet connection on 24/7 as I had a boatload of issues when I disconnected it overnight to save energy. Since leaving it on, it seemed to work even after Edge woke up from sleep mode, until this morning.
After I reconnected it to wi-fi it is working again.

My hypothesis is that others experiencing inability to connect online is an issue with the DVR dropping wi-fi connection that seems to be frequent enough with me and the inability of the DVR to auto connect to wi-fi.

What a hassle to have to be on top of this all the time. I cannot imagine what will happen if we go on vacation as I cannot reconnect remotely. I am p-oed.


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

MaxH42 said:


> Yes, I've seen this before on other sites, where my account has a specific issue across browsers, computers, and platforms; unfortunately it sounds like it's very possibly an issue with your account on their servers. (I do this sort of troubleshooting of websites for a living.)




I have not logged in to my account in awhile I do all in lifetime service on all my tivos and I have every model from a series 4 to a romio pro to 2 bolts.

Personally I do not like month to month or yearly subscriptions.

And personally if you can I would try to reactivate your bolt to a lifetime subscription. If you can it makes things a lot easier especially now with all the changes with tivo since 2017.

I think a lot of the technical issues with the tivo website has to do with first tivo getting acquired by rovi which took out and ruined a lot of the things we all loved about tivo.

And then around last June I think tivo got sold again to experion and since then they have been doing website updates but I have noticed as far as connecting to the tivo servers itself it is getting more back to how it was prior to the first sale of tivo back in 2017 in some ways.

But the website has glitches as they have done updates to it.

And it's probably worse if you are running a tivo in te4 such as an edge vs the good old fashioned te3 or Quatro.

And I have no way to Guage that since I downgraded all my tivo back to te3 a year and a half ago.

And I have no intention of ever getting the so called better tivo experience again.

As it's junk.

Website crap I can't control but at least what platform I run my tivos on I can.

Since I never chose to buy any tivo edge dvrs and I won't since I would be stuck with the crappy platform.

Which makes things worse.

Just checked the tivo app on my phone for connecting to all my devices it's working.

Which is good.

It may also be the home networks as far as the tivo app. On phones

Where you need to sign out and sign back in 

While on your home network.

I bring that up because in some of users podys in this forum they were complaining about that too.

And in that case it could be that if it's a really old modem and router it might have compatibility issues and just need a new better modem and router. To resolve some of those issues as far as bieng able to connect to their tivos through their phones. Due to increased speeds.

Most cable companies have been moving towards docis 3.1.

Which requires a router that has 2.5 ethernet connection.

And that would be needed for any speeds over a gig.

Or close to a gig.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

lessd said:


> I have to get in using *Create New Customer Account *the original way does not work anymore (for me anyways)


Just checked my phone app briefly I got that same communication technical error but that happened when I changed over from my 2.5 home network connection to my home network 5g connection.

Or 5ghz one.

And I suspect the issue may with the phone apps be also when someone is on the cellular connection I will be testing that shortly then post.

But I think that issue has to do with router and the type of modem used.


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

gabrielstern said:


> Just checked my phone app briefly I got that same communication technical error but that happened when I changed over from my 2.5 home network connection to my home network 5g connection.
> 
> Or 5ghz one.
> 
> ...


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

I will update on the tivo phone app once I text it on just a cellular connection.


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

Just checked it on the cellular connection for my phone app when it's on 4 g lte and not my home network on the app connecting into my tivos acts very glitchy and would not connect in properly but as soon as I wifi connected on my phone back into my 5g home network everything was fine.

But if I were to go away and take a vacation would make it very difficult to remotely go into any of my tivos to program and schedule a recording.

As far as Watching my local tv while away not an issue as I could take my roku with me and use the xfinity app to watch live TV.

Even in a foreign country.

But remotely scheduling recordings on my tivo through the app while away I care about.


----------



## tivoInNYC (8 mo ago)

tivoInNYC said:


> Registered for this site just to post that we are experiencing the same "An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details." on the registered account we use. We only tried yesterday (6/2/2022) and today (6/3/2022) with no improvement. We are in NYC and have had TiVo for many years, but we need to update the credit card on-file as ours got compromised and the card company issued a new number.
> 
> This Twitter thread perfectly sums up TiVos faceplant:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532165557809819648


Saw the note over the weekend that folks were able to get back in. I didn't have the time to try until just now, but I can once again access to our account and am no longer getting the (apparently SAML) error message from last week.


----------



## John F. Ervin (Jun 9, 2019)

I was able to sign onto tivo.com and look at my registered tivo bold etc. I was able to update my phone number



Shane16 said:


> yeah that's my twitter post lol.


----------



## rhodesmk (Jul 15, 2019)

jeremy3721 said:


> I’d probably get the edge if they would promise to support built in apps instead of pushing a separate device for that. I’ve got two bolts but we’ve slowly migrated away from using TiVo since the streaming app support has been reduced to almost nothing.


What are you migrating toward, if you don't mind my asking? We don't do cable, only OTA and streaming, using the Bolt for OTA. Been thinking about moving to the edge but with the Bolt I can record twice as many programs at the same time as one can with the Edge. We watch waaaay too much OTA tv!


----------



## xjonx (Oct 8, 2006)

gor88 said:


> Original poster replying...
> 
> I just tried tivo.com/manage and was able to access my account. Apparently, the problem has been fixed. Thanks to everyone for your replies.





gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?



Not seeing that but I have noticed that for whatever reason, my TiVo XL no longer works with KMTTG and pyTiVo, but is still seen on the website and from other boxes. None of the troubleshooting suggestions I could find worked.

Maybe it's for the best because with the loss of the thumbs and the stupid stuff it suggests that I will never watch, I might not be hanging around much longer.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

xjonx said:


> Maybe it's for the best because with the loss of the thumbs and the stupid stuff it suggests that I will never watch, I might not be hanging around much longer.


There is an option under "User Preferences" to Turn Off "TiVo Suggestions".


----------



## Doug Morrow (Sep 29, 2019)

I was able to log in yesterday and add a show, so it may be on the mend. I'd ty again today.


----------



## Zanewood1 (8 mo ago)

gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


Yes Gor88 TiVo is still Alive & kicking, thankfully for those of us who don’t want to pay those high DVR service fees to the overlords at Big Cable. They do need to fix the compatibility issues with app streaming though!!!
Some like me are Die Hard TiVo still plus a separate streaming device.


----------



## prlaba (Feb 14, 2003)

I was able to log into my TiVo account a couple of days ago with no problem. I hadn’t logged into my account in a few years.


----------



## snappa (Apr 24, 2003)

Downgraded to TE3 when I first saw TE4 show up on a repaired TiVo. Absolutely horrible. It’s as if they saw the Xfinity user experience and said “we should do that too”. Pretty sad. Been a diehard TiVo owner / user since my first Sony TiVo but now see the company swirling the bowl struggling to figure out their place in the age of streaming services and YouTube TV. 



gabrielstern said:


> I have not logged in to my account in awhile I do all in lifetime service on all my tivos and I have every model from a series 4 to a romio pro to 2 bolts.
> 
> Personally I do not like month to month or yearly subscriptions.
> 
> ...


----------



## dgjacquin (Sep 10, 2015)

WacoJohn said:


> no problem here.


I have windows 10 and Mozilla. Not problem logging in.


----------



## Ted Kord (Oct 12, 2017)

Shane16 said:


> unfortunately, even though I called to activate my new device, they still haven’t activated it. Which was the whole reason a i needed to log in…. 24-48 hours they said…. I’m way past that and I still can’t use the thing.


Tivo has become straight trash. I haven't been able to stream away from home for months. After a phone call to support couldn't do anything, they were going to escalate to their engineers and get back to me in a couple of days. That was four months and several emails ago. The only contact I've gotten is the automated ticket email. This edge is my last Tivo. It misses recordings, constantly loses contact with the Minis in the house and needs to be reset. I just wish Comcast let me buy the X1 instead of renting it. I'd be gone in a day.


----------



## Len_A (Nov 7, 2007)

gor88 said:


> After getting the email for the latest tivo edge deal with all in, I tried to login to tivo.com to view my account. Although my credentials are accepted, I get this error:
> An error has happened during application run. See exception log for details.
> 
> Have things gotten so bad that we can't manage our tivo account online anymore?


No problem here, but I dumped my TiVo and my Cable TV in favor of YouTubeTV and haven't looked back.


----------



## Len_A (Nov 7, 2007)

Ted Kord said:


> Tivo has become straight trash. I haven't been able to stream away from home for months. After a phone call to support couldn't do anything, they were going to escalate to their engineers and get back to me in a couple of days. That was four months and several emails ago. The only contact I've gotten is the automated ticket email. This edge is my last Tivo. It misses recordings, constantly loses contact with the Minis in the house and needs to be reset. I just wish Comcast let me buy the X1 instead of renting it. I'd be gone in a day.


We went with YouTubeTV and even dumped the Cable TV. That way, I can watch what I recorded anywhere I have Internet access.


----------



## k5gpgene (7 mo ago)

I have been able to log in and move programs from one tivo box to another tivo box. All my tivo boxes show up in the log in.


----------



## Scott K (Dec 9, 2018)

rleikis said:


> Best of luck to you all. Try streaming services though.


One thing you may be missing is that *the TiVo DVR is a "streaming service"!* As far as I know, the one thing that TiVo does better than anyone else is the ability to search for a program and list every available provider regardless of whether it is cable, over air, streaming etc. And it correctly list *only the services to which I am subscribed*. If there is a pay-per-view fee, it tells me what that cost too. It's the closest thing to: Search-Click-Watch. Frankly, this may be the only reason I am still a TiVo customer.

Similar to what you mentioned, I was in early adopter of TiVo... (their FIRST device in 1995-ish?) And pretty much have had some sort of TiVo device ever since. Periodically I have used a DVR provided by whatever cable company I was with, but there were some things that just were never done as well as TiVo! I don't think that's necessarily true anymore, and I'm getting ready to try Spectrum's latest DVR. However, I'm basically waiting for a full function cloud-based DVR service that will also aggregate all of my streaming services. It won't be long!


----------



## tommeboy23 (8 mo ago)

I was just able to login fine using windows 11 and chrome
The site has been redone .. it's slow and clunky
If your having issues I would refresh you're browser cache (F5 on chrome, or go to settings and clear)
As a website developer, you could be using a cached version of the website and it's failing
Good Luck


----------



## thechoop (Apr 30, 2007)

I just logged in and it seems to be working. I am using Chrome and Window OS 10.


----------



## northbound.bluevolvo (7 mo ago)

Scott K said:


> One thing you may be missing is that *the TiVo DVR is a "streaming service"!* As far as I know, the one thing that TiVo does better than anyone else is the ability to search for a program and list every available provider regardless of whether it is cable, over air, streaming etc. And it correctly list *only the services to which I am subscribed*. If there is a pay-per-view fee, it tells me what that cost too. It's the closest thing to: Search-Click-Watch. Frankly, this may be the only reason I am still a TiVo customer.
> 
> Similar to what you mentioned, I was in early adopter of TiVo... (their FIRST device in 1995-ish?) And pretty much have had some sort of TiVo device ever since. Periodically I have used a DVR provided by whatever cable company I was with, but there were some things that just were never done as well as TiVo! I don't think that's necessarily true anymore, and I'm getting ready to try Spectrum's latest DVR. However, I'm basically waiting for a full function cloud-based DVR service that will also aggregate all of my streaming services. It won't be long!


We have been TiVo users since the beginning. We have always found the set-top DVRs provided by the cable companies to be complete garbage and their scheduling and managing user interfaces are even worse if that's possible. For me, it is pure torture to use the cable company's DVR because it seems to be using a CPU from the last-century; extremely unresponsive. And the software was written by idiots who think it's OK to require five [extremely slow] button pushes to achieve a simple goal. Unlike TiVo, which has direct one-button access to frequently-used functions. At the moment, we are unable to get our COX channel adapter working, so there are some switched (SDV) channels we must watch on the COX Spectrum DVR. Horrible. YMMV.


----------

